# What do you think?



## strata8 (Jun 14, 2009)

I looked at a few people sigs, and decided to make something a bit 'arty'.

Original image:






My result:





Made entirely in Fireworks CS4, using nothing but the smudge tool and vector shapes... I think I've done pretty well for my first real attempt, but I'd like to see what you think of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: New version, I've tried to add a bit of depth to the lighting...


----------



## Rheotron (Jun 14, 2009)

It's pretty cool.

The only problem that I can see with it is the light. There is multiple light sources which means that there isn't one focal point.

Apart from that I like it


----------



## strata8 (Jun 14, 2009)

Rheotron said:
			
		

> It's pretty cool.
> 
> The only problem that I can see with it is the light. There is multiple light sources which means that there isn't one focal point.
> 
> Apart from that I like it


Thanks for the comment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I guess I need to add a bit of shadowing (maybe mess around with the levels?).

I just realised that I completely screwed up the topic title xD. It was meant to be 'What do you think?'. I would appreciate if an admin or mod could change it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Fixed title for ya' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it, even tho I'll miss your clouds theme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, to make your sig better, maybe make it wider somehow (don't stretch it), to look better, and add some kind of border...But not plain black, it would stick out too much!


----------



## strata8 (Jun 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Fixed title for ya'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you, Toni!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it's not a sig, but thanks for the comment anyway


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhh, I see, I misunderstood it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figured you're creating a sig..

In that case, it's really great, no need for border or widening..
I like it as it is


----------



## strata8 (Jun 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I see, I misunderstood it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might add a black border at the top and bottom, though, as that's what people seem to be doing at the moment


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2009)

Its nice to see you... back, and with awesome images as per usual.
Nice.
CS4 FTW!


----------



## Splych (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice job on the fixed attempt. I like it and can't say much after that...

You should make that your siggy. I find it very attractive... Like it catches your eye.


----------

